# Finished audio track for my 2010 Haunt



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got done mixing this last night with sounds from free sound project and Audacity. If you give it a listen be sure to turn it up high to hear some of the quieter more subtle layers.

http://www.supload.com/listen?s=5CXffP

Also; if anyone would like to use this in their haunt feel free. Didn't cost me a thing and it would be selfish to squander it away!

Essentially it's a 10 minute or so recording of wind, another looped 3 minute track of 3 different campfire samples mixed, 3 samples of crows used sparingly and a low-volume track of chanting Tibetan monks.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes sounds great, thanx for the share. Possible you could post a download with just the monks chanting, would sound perfect for a SFX project I will be working on & can use a low bass monk chanting.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool thank you for the share, i like it alot. Love the campfire sounds going.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Darklord: I'll get around to uploading that for you. Just a matter of finding which file I used. When you have a terrabyte and a half of disk space, finding things can be hard... especially when you're disorganized as I am!


----------

